# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  7. Во что одевать? Нужно ли пеленать?

## Домик в деревне

Девочки, моей хорошей подруге скоро рожать и у нее возникает много вопросов. Сама задать их пока волнуется, но все ответы с благодарностью прочтет. Тоже попробую ответить. Интересует опыт ВСЕХ!

_7. Во что одевать? Нужно ли пеленать?_

*Другие вопросы*

----------


## lastochka

Я не пеленала. Вообще. Единственным разом была выписка из роддома, когда медсестра запеленала, пока я сама одевалась в уличное. Вот нам это было совершенно ненужно. Спали замечательно со свободными ручками и ножками, далее в слинге. Одевать в одежду. Распашонки очень неудобны, нам совсем не пригодились. Гораздо лучше пошли всякие футболочки человеческие, кофточки, застегивающиеся на плече. Хорошо одевались комбезики. Единственное, для носки в слинге надо, чтобы ножки были сделаны брючками(открыта ступня), а не ползунками. То есть еще понадобятся носочки(у нас прям очень часто юзались). Ползунки-штанишки тоже( в mothercare на днях видела ползунки штанишками, то есть просто как штанишки, буду брать!). Шапочка только на прогулку, и то не всегда(потом через неделю сама уже сообразишь, как одевать. Это с опытом приходит). Дома без головных уборов, конечно..Спали мы первое время одетые, потом я все раздевала-раздевала и плавно дошли до голышиков.

----------


## котенок

пеленались иногда на сон(ребетенка иногда очень просила). А в основном носили футболочки, кофточки ,ползунки, колготки. Под слинг действительно лучше простые штанишки или колготки, которые немго велики.Ближе к леты стали голопопиками в одной футболочке.На улицу одевала также как и себя+одну тоненькую кофточку.

----------


## Jazz

Пеленались мы только первые пару дней - нужно же было мне опопробовать навык, полученный с маминой помощью на плюшевых мишках.  Занятие это было бестолковое - мелкий через 5 минут все пеленки с себя сдирал. Да и в одежках или голышом, по-моему, детки гораздо симпатичнее, чем в пеленках.
Дома поначалу одевала мелкого в рубашечку и ползунки, а когда стали высаживаться, то оставила одну футболку. Так сейчас и ходим. Кстати, дома у нас не жарко - у меня постоянно ноги мерзнут, а мелкому хоть бы что!
Как одевались на улицу.
Осенью: рубашечка, ползунки, махровый комбинезончик, трикотажная шапочка и лежа в ССК; когда совсем похолодало перед ССК заворачивала в тонкое одеяльце.
Зимой: рубашечка, ползунки, теплая шапка, шарфик, зимний комбез (когда в коляске) или слингорюкзак+мое зимнее пальто со слинго-вставкой.
Весной: рубашечка, колготки, джинсы, вязаная шапочка, вязаные пинетки (потому что ноги торчат из-под слинго-куртки)))), слингорюкзак+слинго-куртка.
А летом мы еще ни разу в жизни не гуляли.

----------

